

The Great Start-Up Stagnation - hvass
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/12/the-great-start-up-stagnation.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+marginalrevolution%2Ffeed+%28Marginal+Revolution%29

======
davidw
Looks like he's talking about "small/new businesses in general" rather than
"startups" in the more Silicon Valley sense of the term.

~~~
_delirium
Yeah, I would guess that the needle is moved more by trends in people opening
restaurants, shops, auto mechanics, etc. There aren't enough Silicon Valley
startups with non-founder employees to account for a very big chunk of that
400,000 new companies per year figure. I believe VC-funded tech startups are
only ~500/year or so, for example. Presumably angel-funded startups are
several times that, but I'm not sure enough times it to be noticeable in the
aggregate trends (especially since we can only count angel-funded companies
who've hired non-founder employees).

